# Bermuda Triangle plane mystery 'solved' ?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, possibly at least for 2 incidents anyway -

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8248334.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A rational explanation? Where's the fun in that?


----------

